# A good argument for an electric grinder



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Having spent most of the morning experimenting with the (new to me) classic and relying on a Hario slim to grind with, I just showed my wife the blister on my thumb from the Hario handle. She said, 'Mmmmm, you really need an electric grinder, don't you?'. I said, feigning reluctance, 'You're probably right. I'll do some research on the forum and see what I can come up with at a decent price.' A mignon beckons.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Admire your cunning. Was the blister actually caused by the Slim Mignons are well sought after but keep your eyes peeled. If you can stretch to a new one, Coffeebean (forum advertiser) has been offering the Mignon at £265.00 delivered which is a good deal.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Admire your cunning. Was the blister actually caused by the Slim Mignons are well sought after but keep your eyes peeled. If you can stretch to a new one, Coffeebean (forum advertiser) has been offering the Mignon at £265.00 delivered which is a good deal.


 Yes, it was actually the Slim that caused it - obviously my technique leaves something to be desired but there was this silver lining - I suppose the cunning is in seizing the moment. I have been spotting Mignons on the forum and coffeebean's offer - just saving up.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

I had a few accidents with a porlex which took skin off... eventually one of these accidents made drop the blasted thing and smash the burrs, fair to say I wasn't impressed


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I am using a porlex at the moment also but I cannot imagine that i can stay with a manual grinder for long. I would still love to get an Hg one though...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Good work!!

It was at this moment that your genius truly shone..... 'You're *probably* right. I'll do some research on the forum and see what I can come up with at a decent price.'

This was the knife edge moment!!

Over egg it and you'll be rumbled... Under egg it (not sure that's an actual phrase??) and you may miss your opportunity!!

10/10 for the use of the word 'probably' and the feigned reluctance throughout... Truly excellent work


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Mouse - and I think under-egging is a good phrase. I'd like to think it's genius but if it is, it's born from necessity and knowing the lengths we have to go sometimes. It's hard to disguise the acquisition of a grinder - not so hard to disguise the acquisition of a lot of other things, especially with 'ebay bargains...' "you'll never believe what this went for on the bay; I almost feel sorry for the seller, virtually giving it away!' That's pretty much what I'll say when I eventually get a Mignon.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

A complete pro at work here I see... making it look like the missus' idea..... pure genius


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Perhaps that should have been my tack with my wife instead of wading in with "I need a coffee grinder and it is going to cost £250-£300". That instantly has put the skids on proceedings. She is proving to be a very tough nut to crack, but I am quietly confident that i'll get there in the end.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry Malc - Rank amateur!

Bookmark this thread


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

m4lcs67 said:


> Perhaps that should have been my tack with my wife instead of wading in with "I need a coffee grinder and it is going to cost £250-£300". That instantly has put the skids on proceedings. She is proving to be a very tough nut to crack, but I am quietly confident that i'll get there in the end.


Should have just bought it and presented it as a fait accompli.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Brilliant! Is coffee a bloke thing then? Or is it just making it an obsession that is our preserve?

I got tacit agreement to buy a Classic at the weekend and was seconds away from PMing the forum member in NW London about his PIDded one. Then she said "I don't think you should buy used when a new one is only £50 more, look, there's a scratch on it!" I realised that any attempt to explain PIDs and alternative steam wands would just get me that "blokes are weird" look, and now that machine has a new owner. Oh well!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am also a keen astronomer and trying to explain to her why I needed a telescope that costs 2 grand was incredibly hard."But why can't you buy the one at £200?". Because it is rubbish my dear and it would be a colossal waste of £200. In order to be able to see what I want to see I needed a scope that was up to the task. Women, god love them just don't get it sometimes. Us blokes have our little foibles, but then so do they. It is my birthday in a months time and I am determined to have my grinder. I am currently trying every trick in the book.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> I am also a keen astronomer and trying to explain to her why I needed a telescope that costs 2 grand was incredibly hard."But why can't you buy the one at £200?". Because it is rubbish my dear and it would be a colossal waste of £200. In order to be able to see what I want to see I needed a scope that was up to the task. Women, god love them just don't get it sometimes. Us blokes have our little foibles, but then so do they. It is my birthday in a months time and I am determined to have my grinder. I am currently trying every trick in the book.


I am very interested in starting with astronomy also and looking for my first scope. I would be very interested for any advice (in a new thread of course!)


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

I find myself in a similar position, having just had a La Pavonni delivered. My arm aches.

There's 2 options I can try here:

1. Go for the blister route - either more grinding or speed up the process by utilising the steam wand. This will hurt and I have an aversion to pain.

2. Try to ensure it's delivered at the same time as the new coat she has just ordered. As I'm in in a morning and she isn't, the same day could be ensured by hiding whatever turns up first.

Pull this off and I shall finish off my plans for world domination. A complete breeze in comparison.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The blister gets worse, the grinder gets closer - and and a new dress arrived today (not for me), so, the grinder gets closer.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you not have an electric drill? I have used one with a lot of success!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

cracked_bean said:


> Do you not have an electric drill? I have used one with a lot of success!


I have a Hario hand grinder on it's way from Japan at the moment (via Amazon) for my son to use with his classic. The intention was to see if I could use an old electric screwdriver with it, so good to hear others are doing the same sort of thing as I was concerned it might be a bit fast for the poor little thing. What sort of fitting do you use in the drill, is it just the magnetic screwdriver tip socket?


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

It has five sides or six and the bits are the other so that doesn't work for me. I used a drill so it has the teeth that close on the grinder.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahh, so you're using the actual jaws of the chuck on the shaft of the grinder. That might be a bit trickier with a cordless screwdriver as it doesn't have a chuck. Oh well I guess I'll just have to see when it eventually arrives. Thanks for the info cracked_bean


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

My approach to new stuff is:

1) sow seeds of desired acquisition

2) buy and install item in desired location, preferably when wife is out

3) never mention exact price

4) buy flowers for reason completely unrelated to above


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

cracked_bean said:


> It has five sides or six and the bits are the other so that doesn't work for me. I used a drill so it has the teeth that close on the grinder.


 A great idea (although it undermines my ned for an electric grinder). Could you post a picture or two of this if possible? Thank you.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Southpaw said:


> My approach to new stuff is:
> 
> 1) sow seeds of desired acquisition
> 
> ...


An admirable strategy - virtually matches my own and the flowers generally precede the purchase by a day or two. The seeds include being on the look out for a bargain.... on the forum.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

It is at work now because I have bought an actual electric grinder so sorry I cannot. But it did work quite well you just have to ensure you are securely attached otherwise you can strip it quite easily!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

cracked_bean said:


> It is at work now because I have bought an actual electric grinder so sorry I cannot. But it did work quite well you just have to ensure you are securely attached otherwise you can strip it quite easily!


 Okay, thanks - I'll experiment once I've got an electric grinder - helped by the variable speed on my drill.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

cracked_bean said:


> It is at work now because I have bought an actual electric grinder so sorry I cannot. But it did work quite well you just have to ensure you are securely attached otherwise you can strip it quite easily!


 And.. I was being unimaginative - can see how to fit the drill the chuck (or attach an electric screw driver to the end of the Hario.. but will only attempt this if my wife is out, until I go electric.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Woahhh... so you're waiting for the wife to be out of the house so you can use some electrical attachments and grind your beans... what forum am I on again ! Thank goodness there was no mention of spilling your beans as well !


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Woahhh... so you're waiting for the wife to be out of the house so you can use some electrical attachments and grind your beans... what forum am I on again ! Thank goodness there was no mention of spilling your beans as well !


 Oh no, rumbled!!


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Mignon on offer at Elektros, £245 shipped


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> An admirable strategy - virtually matches my own and the flowers generally precede the purchase by a day or two. The seeds include being on the look out for a bargain.... on the forum.


Best example was when I bought a second car identical to the first. First car was hidden in garage and she noticed 3 weeks later.

Have fun.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

3 days after the ek arrived ( and lets be honest its not exactly small ) mrs b turned to me and said

" where did that come from ?"

Classic......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Was away when the EK was delivered. Got a very cryptic message from Mrs Systemic to say it had been delivered....on a pallet and was blocking the hall. She appreciates it now though....I think.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> 3 days after the ek arrived ( and lets be honest its not exactly small ) mrs b turned to me and said
> 
> " where did that come from ?"
> 
> Classic......


 Was your response, Dunno, must have been a competition I entered ages ago!'?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> 3 days after the ek arrived ( and lets be honest its not exactly small ) mrs b turned to me and said
> 
> " where did that come from ?"
> 
> Classic......


Blimey! Have you got a real large kitchen or something. The EK looks like a wind turbine.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Be careful with the speed when using a drill to turn the Hario, the burrs aren't designed to turn at high speed....unless you want to break the grinder and force the issue of needing a new one


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> 3 days after the ek arrived ( and lets be honest its not exactly small ) mrs b turned to me and said
> 
> " where did that come from ?"
> 
> Classic......


Nice







must have been some slight of hand going on to divert attention from an EK for 3 days


----------

